# Guano Apes



## GoldenJackal (May 3, 2011)

Anyone here a fan of Guano Apes (new or old)? I'm personally enjoying their new sound. It's more grown up. Every band has to mature at some point or they end up playing in nursing homes.  I can see why some would be upset, though. They are more easy listening than rock now. I do sort of miss their 'in your face' style. Still, I love "Carol and Shine" because it's melody is just brilliant. It makes you want to listen to it over and over again. 

Please no hate. Disrespecting others personal tastes only says something about you and not the music.


----------



## Cam (May 3, 2011)

I dont even know who that is


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 3, 2011)

They're a German band that got big in the 90s in the United States.


----------

